# 21st Century Fables



## roc411 (Oct 31, 2002)

IN THIS ISSUE:

1) Welcome to 21st Century Fables
2) My Website
3) Why I am seeking a Literary/ScreenPlay Super-Agent
4) EZine Marketing

#

1) Welcome to 21st Century Fables:

A modern-day fable for girls, boys, women and men of
all ages, races and creeds.

Fable – A fictitious (imaginary) story, often with
animal characters, that teach a moral (lesson).

21st Century Fables is a “Mature Teen”
supernatural/horror story that reveals the TRUTH about
History, Religion and Women.

Test-readers of all ages have referred to these
eFables as: “X-Files meets Revelations” and have
commented that historical TRUTHS revealed here,
actually provide background material for Mel
Gibson’s: “The Passion of Christ” and Dan Brown’s : “The Da Vinci Code.”

#

2) My Website:

In January 2004, a noted Literary/Screenplay super-
agent recommended I takedown my 21stCenyuryFables.com
website.

Even though my Fables are copyright and the screenplay
is WGA (Writer’s Guild of America) registered and
protected, there are concerns that someone with money
and few morals could steal my property.

I took it down with great reluctance. I had a lot
invested in it and received some of the most amazing
results that prompted me to seek super-agent
representation.

You see, I taught myself how to create an incredible
website that featured fr*e chapters, images to assist
the storyline and was looking into playing music
during certain scenes, when I took it down.

I was creating a Halloween 2004 “Grand Opening”
internet event.

It took me a while, but I found a way to copyright,
protect and market my eFables…thru opt-in eMail. That
way, any unscrupulous persons trying to capitalize off
my project is in my database, and I can take legal
action.

So now I've created a 2005 New Year's event, until
I can obtain professional representation and get my
site back online.

#

3) Why I am seeking a Literary/Screenplay Super-Agent:

During the time I had my website up, these are the
events that prompted me to seek multimedia
representation:

* Three independent Hollywood producers have requested
my screenplay
* One producer also wants to make a Video Game out of
it
* Another producer says I am introducing a “new”
monster to the Horror genre (Chupacabra) and can
easily get a $36ml budget with my storyline
* And, I am one of the 1st internet eBooks considered
for a major motion picture

Amazing things that have happened, due to my website:

* I was ranked #1 on Yahoo and Google search engines
* A 300yr-old French secret society known as “The
Illuminati Order” (of Lara Croft’s Tomb Raider, Dan
Brown’s: Angels and Demons and Knights Templar
offshoot), offered me “FR*E” membership based upon
TRUTHS I expose
* I was offered to purchase, an “alien artifact” from
an authenticated 1994 Russian UFO crash site
* I am in possession of 65 million year old sea
creature artifacts from when the U.S. was underwater
* Test-readers have also mentioned my project
as: “Aesop’s Fables meets Urban Legends, a bible to
its trilogy, and a “new” Matrix series

I’ve been flamed twice by two wannabe writers…one
apologized, the other called me a “book *****” and
bordered on becoming a “book ****” because I want to
make money from my project.

One reader wrote: “I read the giveaway Chapters and
YOUR story is fantastic!!!…I know YOUR story is a
fable, which means some of it is real and some of it
isn’t. Can YOU tell me what parts are real???”

I sent him part of a different eBook entitled: “FAQ,
Observations, and Myths of 21stCenturyFables” and
asked for his opinion…he never wrote back. I guess he
wasn’t prepared for the TRUTH!!!

#

Now, comes the part where I ask for YOUR
participation…if enough people request my project
through the internet, we can prove the internet is a
legitimate Hollywood and major Publishing House source
for unpublished Authors and Screenwriters.

Who knows?

This could help someone YOU know, or even YOU…become
the “next” hot property!

#

4) eZine Marketing:

This is how it works, plain and simple:

1) If YOU want to read the 1st two chapters of my
eFable, please click the link at the bottom of this
eZine requesting these chapters. There is NO cost
to YOU.

2) If YOU enjoyed those chapters and want to receiving
the next two chapters, simply click the link at the
bottom that eZine requesting the next two chapters.
There is NO cost to YOU.

3) After reading these four chapters, please eMail any
comments, reviews or testimonials YOU may wish to
express. I will be using these Emails to assist my
efforts in obtaining professional representation.

4) Though I will be using these eMails, I wish to
reiterate (state again) YOUR eMail addresses and/or
names will NEVER be revealed.

I will release all results in January 2005, of my
success or failure in this endeavor.

That’s it!

#

However, if YOU enjoyed reading these opening chapters
and are interesting in finding out what happens next,
I’ve arranged a special Holiday treat for YOU…the
next 15 chapters can be purchase for $3.95 US.

This offer expires at midnite on December 31, 2004.

These chapters will still be available in 2005, though
they will sell for $9.95 US.

#

WHY WOULD YOU PURCHASE ADDITIONAL CHAPTERS:

The 1st 19 chapters of these eFables have been written
for a 2hr TV Movie of the Week, with the remaining 25
chapters written for a follow-up big screen film.

YOU have the unique opportunity of being able to
participate in the 1st internet novel attempting to
achieve mainstream status!

#

As an added 21st Century bonus, I am offering the
entire eBook of “21st Century Fables – The Eye of God”
for $12.48 US, a 50% savings of the soon-to-be
published, hard book copy of $24.95 US (if I get an
agent).

This offer expires at midnite on December 31, 2004.

The entire eBook will still be available in 2005,
though it will sell for $24.95 US.

#

Purchases can be made through ClickBank by simply
registering and making YOUR payment. Once YOU receive
YOUR ClickBank receipt, just eMail YOUR confirmation
number and YOU will begin receiving the chapters YOU
have purchased.

#

WARNING:

What YOU are about to read will shock and shake the
pillars of YOUR beliefs…

The religions, politics and systems YOU’ve grown up
with – have LIED to YOU!!!

Their purpose is to dictate, control and lead humanity
into the pits of Hell…

I am revealing this information at great personal
cost…I’ve put a bulls-eye on my back.

By exposing the TRUTHS of History and Religion's
concentrated efforts in forcing Women and minorities
into submission...I am now, Dead Man Walking!

I gladly accept this fate, if it means at least one
person is aware of the falsehoods that governs us. I
take full responsibility for my actions and verified
beliefs.

It is my duty, as a fr*e thinking human being, to
inform others my findings.

The keys to OUR humanity and potential, are hidden
within these Fables!

It’s now up to YOU: “Either live life and not let
life live YOU, or become what YOU despise, a worthless
piece of crap!”

Welcome to the human condition and reality!!!

#

PREVIEW

Presenting for YOUR knowledge and entertainment - The
trials and tribulations of Cyndy, an orphaned
14yr old street child, whose parents were killed in a
botched car-jacking when she was seven years old. Her
only living relative – Auntie S, a monster hunter and
two male cousins of ancient Mayan wise men, who’ve
never met, are thrown directly in the path of Satan’s
latest attempt to corrupt humanity in the early 21st
Century.

Walk side-by-side with them, as they come face-to-face
with the unimaginable - UFOs, ancient american indian
mysticism, werewolves and other supernatural
mysteries.

Experience the wonderment, disbelief and thrill of
discovering recently, verifiable hidden TRUTHS that
history, religions and politics have purposely been
kept from YOU!!!

YOUR visit here, is not by chance…no matter what may
have led YOU here. YOU’re here, because YOU are one of
those unique people who is not satisfied with the way
the world works…

YOU’re one of those people who knows evil exists, and
YOU want to know how YOU can change things!!!

YOUR existence, in the here and now…is more than YOU
realize!!!

YOU are either part of the problem or part of the
solution…

Either way, YOU have a choice to make!!!

#


Gather around the campfire, kiddies…

I got something scary to tell YOU…

I mean…really scary!!!

So freaky-deek scary, it’ll change YOUR life-4ever!!!

No one was ever meant to know what I’m about to tell
YOU. It was purposely hidden from humanity, by
Satan’s human minions.

The secrets of evil, lie between fantasy and reality,
so pay attention kiddies…

It’s time to put up or shut up!

It’s Good vs. Evil time!

#

Interested?

If so, please click this link: [email protected] and
type 1&2 in the Subject line to receive the 1st two
chapters.

Thank YOU for YOUR time and interest.


Sincerely,
Roch Jimenez
(Roc He~men~ez)

786 Clearview Dr.
San Antonio, Texas, 78228
Email: [email protected]

published international poet
eAuthor



Roch Jimenez
President
eAuthor
21stCenturyFables.com


----------

